

Tell HN: What I like best about HN is no captioned pictures with latest meme. - tokenadult

I like my Facebook friends list a lot, because it includes actual friends, and their interactions with one another are quite interesting. But Facebook turns me off compared to Hacker News much of the time because my FB home page still has too many friends posting cute captioned pictures with flat-wrong factual statements. So I just posted to my Facebook wall, "Memo to all of my friends on Facebook: cute photographs with captions are not a sufficient source of knowledge of the world. To form your opinions on public policy, please read actual books, and travel to places other than the place where you usually live and work." That's producing some thoughtful (and funny) replies, by the way.<p>So I'd just like to express appreciation to the HN community for mostly linking to actual thoughtful articles that have some verifiable (and even verified) facts and some balance, even if the submitted articles aren't the last word on the subject. All of your comments, and especially the comments of those of you who live in places where I have never lived, are very helpful for broadening my perspective and being more aware about what's left unsaid on the latest cute photograph on Facebook. Feel free to check my facts and ask for sources any time.
======
jstanley
"That's producing some thoughtful (and funny) replies, by the way."

Care to share some of the best?

------
rikacomet
what I think is the best part: no spam! hardly have I seen hard spam threads.

